# CZECH REPUBLIC - Stadium and Arena Development News



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

SYNOT TIP Arena - SK SLAVIA PRAHA
- BOHEMIANS 1905 PRAHA

opened: 2008
capacity: 21 000


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

O2 Arena Prague

capacity-17,360


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

5 teams from Gambrinus Liga plan new stadiums:

Viktoria Plzeň







.









SK Hradec Králové







.









Vítkovice









Bohemians Praha


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

planned stadium for Banik Ostrava:


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

1st phase of development at Plzen stadium





































http://www.fcviktoria.cz/cs/seznam-...fie-z-probihajici-rekonstrukce-stadionu-ze--4


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zbrojovka Brno stadium vision (30k):


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

lukaszek89 said:


> Bohemians Praha


by far the most interesting poject/concept imo


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

lukaszek89 said:


> 1st phase of development at Plzen stadium


my God this is boring... maybe the designers should drink more local Pilsener to get some inspiration...


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

This one is pure beauty


----------



## Xtremizta (Feb 23, 2010)

lukaszek89 said:


> SYNOT TIP Arena - SK SLAVIA PRAHA
> - BOHEMIANS 1905 PRAHA
> 
> opened: 2008
> capacity: 21 000


I like this stdium, do you have more pictures?


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

Zeno2 said:


> by far the most interesting poject/concept imo


It's a very old plan though, put forward before the old Bohemians club folded in 2004, I believe.

I think the plan has long since been shelved, but I could be wrong. I'd love to see it happen though.


Slavia's stadium looks very much like the Madejski stadium in England, but the upper tier doesn't join up so well.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

interesting future


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt. (Dec 7, 2010)

What are the chanses for these stadiums to get build?


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Those stadiums look quite modest by size. What is their capacity?



lukaszek89 said:


> .
> Bohemians Praha


This one is very nicely integrated in surrounding area. Unlike the polish stadiums of which every one is surroundes by swathes of empty concrete land.



lukaszek89 said:


>


Poor girls in skirts up there.


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
its old project, new one:










Capacity: 9,500 seats
Budget: ~350mil. CZK

more info in czech language:
http://praha.idnes.cz/zastupitele-prahy-10-zachrani-dolicek-schvalili-koupi-stadionu-p7l-/praha-sport.aspx?c=A111212_151731_praha-sport_ab


----------



## ziomPL (Feb 10, 2006)

^^disaster...


----------



## Szatek (Nov 30, 2010)

So entire stand is to be for VIP-boxes only?


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

lukaszek89 said:


> Zbrojovka Brno stadium vision (30k):


is this new stadium or renovated?


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
it will be brand-new stadium, but currently no chance to be built, I think 



Szatek said:


> So entire stand is to be for VIP-boxes only?


I dont know the details of project  but part of stadium which looks as VIP boxes, can be flats


----------



## michał_ (Mar 8, 2007)

Szatek said:


> So entire stand is to be for VIP-boxes only?


I doubt these are VIP boxes, it's rather offices instead of a stand to generate profit. With all due respect (and I have tons of it for Bohemka!), it's not a club that could fill this many regular seats, not mentioning VIP.



Cubo99 said:


> ^^
> it will be brand-new stadium, but currently no chance to be built, I think


The facades are supposed to incorporate the current stadium walls, aren't they? Just made higher for the roof. Stands would be sompletely new with new infrastructure underneath.


----------

